# Visa in Egypt for more then 1 month



## hope0040 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello to all!

In April Im planning to go to my fiancee in Cairo and to stay there for a few months, in order to see if i can get used with life in Egypt. My question is, what kind of visa shouold i take? With a tourist visa i can stay 1 month only.

Thx for any advice!
Elena


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Hope and welcome to the forum.

Tourist visas are easily renewed here in Cairo so don't worry and even if you don't renew they just fine you when you leave 150le?

Maiden


----------



## hope0040 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thx Maiden! I heard that nowdays it is a bit difficult to renew the tourist viza more then 3 months. Anyhow, i shall see. At least for 3 months it sound to be possible.


----------

